# What art are you currently working on?



## Purple Lemon (Jul 20, 2013)

I figured in this thread we could post whatever art we're currently working on, it could be Traditional, Digital, Musical, Prose, anything! the art form doesn't matter so long as it's *unfinished.
*We could also possibly talk about what inspired us to create the piece and why it's currently unfinished.

I'll start; I'm working on this piece of Pixel Art of Tate Langdon from American Horror Story.
I started working on it because I wanted to push myself and improve my realism skills.
However it's currently unfinished because of two reasons; 
1) I'm really struggling with blending different shadows with a technique called dithering.
2) I haven't found a decent Mac program for small scale computer art.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

​I got an idea for a novel, but I haven't started doing anything yet.


----------



## Coopsickle (Sep 12, 2014)

Well, I was working on this this morning... it is now going to be put away and never looked at again as I can't (as you can see) get the right eye right  I cannot tell you how many times I have rubbed that eye out but it still looks weird. I was getting a bit angry so put it down. 

Ermm, In terms of why I was drawing it... well I haven't done anything that needs this amount of detail before. I avoid detail at all costs and draw very detailed drawings on A4 so I can avoid it so I decided I needed to bite the bullet and actually draw something that I needed to actually focus on. As you can see, that didn't go well!


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I need my abrasive art teacher back to make me keep working at it until it's done (he probably wouldn't have let me use the paper I did for it either...which would have been a good idea because I'm going to have to call this a preliminary sketch since the paper's not really going to handle the charcoal work required to actually do this properly).


View attachment 360362


I imagine what would get this done is getting a proper charcoal paper that is thick and will keep the charcoal (but still smooth, maybe...I can't remember). Allotting maybe twelve hours to the project, and then continually working on it and seeing where it is after twelve hours.

Also...I think I should really envision the placement of everything in a sketch, because I didn't really spend a lot of time thinking about composition. I also want to add color to it--and I think I can do that, but I'm not sure how.

I kind of feel like I should be able to express it without going into a lot of detail--and I don't think the addition of that river is a good idea anymore. But charcoal still seems like it would work well...IDK.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I've been working on a novel for a long time, I'm re-writing it for the third time. I'm never happy with what I write, it's never good enough. The inspiration is profoundly internal, and I'm not sure I understand all of it. 
It could actually be more than one book. I want a perfect ending for the first one (if), and create solid basis. 

Also working on an x file, for fun and to use other characters, stay in an external process, sort of, focus on the reality of a world created by someone else/other people. It keeps me disciplined, articulate, as I tend to be a random/intense writer, more than entirely all prepared, although I have a plan, the structure, I let myself have “freedom“ for twists, and pop-up ideas. Writing is a rather spontaneous area of my life, and probably the only one. Also I tend to go “guts“ while writing, as I'm very visual, the scenaries/ambiance are very important to me, to feel it, I want strong characters and they lead me through in a way, so I have to pay attention to details in the story for a perfect coherence, which was my big flaw. writing others' characters is like dreaming in the third person, while your own work is in the first one. 

I'm writing lyrics too, and I have music in my head, but no software to make music, no instruments. I need a good software. No wifi at home, it's a pain.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm finishing this one off today


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

Pseudonymity said:


> I'm finishing this one off today


That looks really cool. What is it about?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm working on a logo for a local filmmaker. It would be been done, but she is never quiiiiitttteee satisfied. I think the challenge is that what she wants and what best represents her brand aren't the same thing.

To her credit, she tolerates my geeking out on font choices.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

malphigus said:


> That looks really cool. What is it about?


If I told you..... you know the rest... 


.


I'm kidding. Thank you, There is a lot of ways of looking a it and I explain it in different ways based on the person. So for me to give a real explanation, I would have to know you . But to give a rough summary, its psychological art, someone told me that its religious, which I wouldnt completely disagree, as I feel all religions are what would be called esoteric psychology. So what is being depicted, is the struggle through the layers of consciousness. So when I explain some of the symbolism, just keep that in mind. If you look at the inner snake circle, you will notice a male and female, which represents a duality of forces. This male and female moving from within the inner circle and attempting to move to the next. In the inner circle, the seasons are presented, winter, summer, fall, and spring... but the male and female come out of the spring and fall. The seasons are divided by an square.... a square within a circle represents materiality. In the center is a half sun which appears to be setting in water, but there is a reflection of the sun in the water, but it is actually more of a moon. so there is a yin/yang component. If you look deeper, you will see that within the square is a triangle, in fact that whole thing is actually an Enneagram. The serpent around it eating its own tail is a symbol of eternity... 0 and 1, all and nothing. The circle outside of the inner one is a sunset, and the waters are are quite violent and reflecting the color of the sky, appears redish and it is enclosed by a serpent. Outside of that circle is an all blue scenery, the waves are calm... and two blue figures are seen standing, with no characteristics besides their general outline, since everything is blue in that scene, the interconnectedness between the forms is clearly presented. In the finished product, they will have strings connected to their hands, and they will have these strings attached to the male and female figures in the inner circle.


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

Pseudonymity said:


> If I told you..... you know the rest...
> 
> 
> .
> ...


Ah, the whole art is subjective thing. :kitteh: Don't worry, when I ask the artist themselves what it means, I'm asking what it means to them, and perhaps to understand why you draw the things you've drawn.

Yes, there's lots of components and subtlety everywhere. I admire your depth.

For me, when I look at it longer, it represents our (well, mine xD) perceived reality. The smallest circle with the man and woman inside, are us with the tangible world. It is reality as it is; what we see, what we smell, what we hear, what we touch. The outer circle, the red one, looks aflame and hellish, and I think it symbolizes our cynicism. That beyond what we see in the first circle, is all just bad things and truly nothing matters. It reflects our own human nature- I see the man and woman wanting to get out, wanting to explore, but hesitant to do so. The woman reaches out as if she wants company, like she wants reassurance that someone will hold her hand. The man however looked determined to do it on his own even though they're both nervous. I do notice that the woman's footing is more secure than the man's... I'm thinking, a representation of how the different sexes act and think.

And then finally on the outside, it's a deep sea of blue and mist. It symbolizes mystery and uncertainty and I think that's the ultimate truth. Beyond what we perceive as real, beyond what we think is real, is this. This... blue plain surrounded by fog. Just... nothingness. Anything can happen beyond. Represents that the ultimate truth is ultimately, and unfortunately, unknown.
The two ouroboros' means deceit, I think. It means that what we perceive is false but we believe it anyway. It also means a neverending cycle like you said... I'd like to think that it symbolizes that the deceit will never end. The only way to know the truth is to just cross over regardless.

Oh, the two blue figures represent God or some other bigger being that implies that all of this, life, us, is controlled, yes? That's actually brilliant. I really love analyzing stuff and this is something. Mind over matter, meaning is only there when you want it to be there, as they say. Good luck! :kitteh:


----------



## Purple Lemon (Jul 20, 2013)

Pseudonymity said:


> I'm finishing this one off today


Aha that actually reminds me of something I'm working on, granted it's a lot less detailed
I think I'm reminded because of the Ouroboros though.


----------



## WhyShouldEye (Jun 12, 2015)

I haven't drawn anything all summer, but I thought I'd give it a go just for this thread. I don't have a phone, camera or scanner at the moment, so I had to take a picture via webcam:









I just used copy paper, so the quality is meh. I also need to darken it... badly. The background foliage is underwhelming as well... I may copy this over to some better paper so that I can use some charcoal... The shading on the face is particularly terrible... Man, taking a picture with a webcam really brings out the flaws in something!


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm working on a Terragen Classic rendering that I'll paint over in Photoshop. I'll post the initial rendering when I'm done making it.


----------



## jehosafats (Feb 23, 2013)

A friend of mine dropped drawing for years, then came out of nowhere with qualtiy stuff.


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

art for a fanfic

so.. fanfanart? heheh


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

I've been on a music writing binge the last few weeks. Classical piano pieces. I went from 0 songs to 6 in the space of a couple months. 3 are finished. 2 I've hit a brick wall on. The 6th came rushing out in a flood of inspiration - I started it last night and it will probably be done by tomorrow.

When I hit a certain number of finished pieces (and I haven't figured out what that number is yet!) I'll book some studio time and record an album. I'm looking forward to that part - the playing at the studio part more than the recording. They have a grand piano there. It has been far too long since I've had the chance to play on a grand....or play for any sort of audience actually.

I also a have novel in progress. I've been writing it off and on for a few years now, but I never seem to make any progress on it. One of these days...


----------



## TETRAGRAMMATON (Aug 1, 2015)

Some theoretical stuff:

This thesis factors into two understood propositions:
Plank time is a smallest infinitesimal unit of measure we can propose.
Plank space/size, is the smallest infinitesimal unit of distance we can propose.

Ergo, Plank timespace. This IS the uniform duality of all things.
In simpler terms, an object CANNOT change is position without the passing of 1 unit of plank time, and plank time cannot have occurred without the displacement of an object of one plank space.

For simplification, it can be said that an object not moving, has no time passing.
Because all objects vibrate however, it can be said that time passing is a subsequent action/reaction pair dependent on one another.

Causality, in a more simplified term.

Time is a measure of the sum of mass (g), over the displacement (s) of object x from (t1) time to (t2) time.
The displacement of object (x) cannot occur without the frame from time (t1) to time (t2)
Because the object may have bosons (g), it will be inversely proportionate to it's ability at displacement (s)

Putting this into understandable terms.
Plank space is like a pixel. It is the tightest that any object can displace in any direction whilst having a measured change of location from it's original location.
The theoretical minimum would be it's diameter, albeit the possibility exist that plank space is a Fibonacci. This is my leading theory at the moment.

Plank time is like the frame rate. It is the highest possible frame rate which can be measured whilst concluding a change from one instance to another.
It is the shortest time span in which the movement of an object can displace it's diameter/Fibonacci.

The object referred to is the plank scale itself, a integer, which can function as a Boolean when divided by plank time. (Development of a Fibonacci cannot happen without the passing of perceived time)

This brings several factors into calculation with regards to the maximum speed (of light), the particle-wave duality of photons, and gravity.

At theoretical maximums, the sum of gravity, time and speed will equate to 1.
When these theoretical maxims are undermined by one or the other, a increase or decrease in gravity, or the passing of time can be expected, or the acceleration or deceleration of an object subjected to this.

The passage of time, influencing the maximum rate of change of an object from one position to the next.
The movement of the object, being bound by the rate of change, namely 298,000 m/s-1
It's gravitational mass, as defined by it's bosons.

Doing some research of how components of our reality break down when we exceed their functional limitations.

Then, figuring out how to arrange them to...
...do things.


----------



## zara1 (Aug 12, 2015)

i am planning to learn animations as i will love to aniamte characters to make some scene


----------



## zara1 (Aug 12, 2015)

tell some free software that will help me out for animations


----------



## Judgment_Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

zara1 said:


> tell some free software that will help me out for animations


Maybe Pencil? I made a three second animation with it. Flash is really great, but that's obviously not free. If you want a program for stop motion animation, jellycam is great. Actually you can technically do pencil/digital animation with jellycam too.


----------



## Judgment_Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

Once I figure out how to get a decent coloring program, I will get to work on this!


----------



## GoGirl786 (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm in the process of writing a book.
I'm planning to also make a manga version of it and a manga one shot for it.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I should just erase this--there's a reason I'm not going to finish it.

No...I'll just put it up again.

These have been giving me artist block! *points finger* They are triggering my darker side, and it makes me uncomfortable. :witch:

I guess I just need to move past it. But here it is.

View attachment 375249


And then this--was one of the last times I did figure drawing...I just need to get over it and start practicing again though. But it can be weird how psychological tangles come up in creativity.

View attachment 375257


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Lots of studies... Maybe too many. :kitteh:

I've started to draw from ref, and then draw another without looking. I'm pretty sure that will help me a lot, if I keep practicing.. Uggh.. I have a long way to go. roud:


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm rewriting a novella I already did. It was originally 30,000 words but I think it has the potential to be something more. So far at 7,700 words of the rewrite.


----------



## Maxxie (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm attempting to form a band. I want us to be a Frankenstein of genre's, and play a bunch of very chaotic noisy loud music with screaming as well as really dreamy softer music with singing and a bunch of post punk. I want a girl on vocals. Imagine a mixtape with songs by Nirvana, Joy Division, Punch, Cerce, Sonic youth, Alvvays, Flipper, etc. That will be us. So far I have a bassist/vocalist and myself to play everything else until we find at least a drummer.

https://eateveryone.bandcamp.com/releases
This is our bandcamp page. So far we've only recorded the louder songs.


----------



## GoGirl786 (Aug 4, 2015)

Working on this sketch for a painting:


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

Currently, working on filling my bedroom walls with _lots_ postcards, drawings, awards, photos, posters of American Horror Story; The Joker and Harley Quinn; and lots and lots of maps, quotes and such.
A novel of short stories, my life, things about me. It's kind of like the book _Thanks for the Trouble_.



Purple Lemon said:


> View attachment 359442


Tate!


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

This .. [ want to edit it a bit ]


----------



## a_person_who_is_on_here (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm working on putting out a first solo album of my music. Up to this point, I've put out a couple of quick EPs. These have been pretty good, but now I'm wanting to put a lot of effort into a well-done, full album. All of the songs are now written, and I mainly need to tighten up some loose ends, finish the artwork, etc.

This is the closing track from the album: https://soundcloud.com/daniel-neel-music/tomorrows-end


----------



## Nesta (Jan 17, 2015)

I have been working on a set of tarot cards. I have finished the majors but am sort of dragging my feet on the minors. I haven't even picked out the suits yet because I can't commit. My plan is to work on four cards intuitively, the aces, and let that dictate my suits.


----------

